# Hamster Troubles? CALLING HAMSTER PEOPLE



## IloverattiesUwU (Jul 22, 2021)

Hi I have some hamster troubles myself with my two male Syrians and 1 little dwarf. If anyone needs some tips on hamster issues, cages, wheels, esc. I am happy to help! Right now my newest member of my ham fam is Gus he is a gray little chubby boy. For some reason he is hardly eating his food? I filled his food about 4 days ago and some things have shifted (probably due to burrowing lol) but same food is there? What should I do?
My two Syrian boys are Mango (the orange guy) and Gus my little dust ball I sadly don’t have any pictures of Opal (my robo dwarf) because she prefers not to be held. (She has bitten me over 8 times :| so yeah any help needed or given to me is completely welcome!


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

Thanks for sharing I love hammies and kept them for years before I had rats.I hope Gus will be ok .Has he lost any weight?


----------



## IloverattiesUwU (Jul 22, 2021)

Somewhat but barely noticeable


----------

